# Linux eth0 problem



## mitalub (Aug 2, 2007)

I installed linux a few days ago, and everything worked fine. After disconnecting the internet, and then reconnecting (I had to move the cable modem temporarily), it stopped working.

When I start the computer, it spends a lot of time on "Determining IP Information for eth0" and eventually fails.

When I try to shut down my computer, it hangs eternally on "Shutting fown interface eth0"

Also, after starting the computer, if i do "ifconfig", I can see eth0, but it doesn't look like there's an IP address. If i enter "ifconfig eth0 down", it completely hangs. 

Help please??


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Not sure what your cable modem is, but presumably it is connected by ethernet cable to your PC?
Fedora is using DHCP commands, is your cable modem issuing DHCP addresses or does it require static addressing? - this may be your problem.

After ifconfig eth0 down, try ifconfig eth0 up (this may work to reconnect eth0)

As this worked when you first install Fedora, then unplugging it shouldbt have caused a problem. I am thinking that your cable modem must be a router- if so start your cable modem first, wait a few minutes for it to stabilize then start Fedora.

If you can be more specific, i.e. ISP, whether youre using pppoatm or pppoe or even make and model of your cable modem you may get a better answer, hope that helps.


----------



## mitalub (Aug 2, 2007)

I am all set. Apparently I needed to unplug the computer from the wall (not just turn it off). I found this advice in a related post, and it worked! I guess if the ethernet card gets screwed up, it has to be reset, and turning the computer off doesn't cut off all power. Unplugging worked.


----------



## kbd_usr (Jun 20, 2007)

Just for reference, the 'down' in ifconfig unloads the interface.
'up' is the opposite.

Next time that happens, try:

>sudo iwconfig eth0 essid [network_name]
>sudo iwconfig eth0 enc [WEP_Key, or whatever you use]
>sudo ifconfig eth0 down
>sudo ifconfig eth0 up

That'll re-initialize.


----------

